# "UP" - new Pixar Movie



## Castiel (Nov 8, 2008)

Plot:


> Carl Fredricksen (Edward Asner)[3] is 78 years old. When Carl was a child, he met and eventually married a girl named Ellie who grew up in a small midwestern town. Ellie always dreamed of exploring the mountains but died before she got a chance. Now, when developers threaten to move him into an assisted living home, Carl decides to fulfill his promise to Ellie. To accomplish this, he befriends a chubby eight-year-old Wilderness Explorer named Russell.[4] The two opposites match up for thrilling adventures as they encounter wild terrain, unexpected villains, and all the terrifying creatures that wait in the jungle




Teaser:
[YOUTUBE]I789Pr5wLUc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DaRkMaStEr (Nov 8, 2008)

Pixar always delivers top-notch animation, can't wait to see it.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 8, 2008)

I really wonder about the plot of that movie. I mean, I admit the idea of that guy flying around in his house is interesting, but what does he do then?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 8, 2008)

^saves the cheerleader


----------



## Castiel (Nov 8, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I really wonder about the plot of that movie. I mean, I admit the idea of that guy flying around in his house is interesting, but what does he do then?



wikipedia is your friend

Carl Fredricksen (Edward Asner)[3] is 78 years old. When Carl was a child, he met and eventually married a girl named Ellie who grew up in a small midwestern town. Ellie always dreamed of exploring the mountains but died before she got a chance. Now, when developers threaten to move him into an assisted living home, Carl decides to fulfill his promise to Ellie. To accomplish this, he befriends a chubby eight-year-old Wilderness Explorer named Russell.[4] The two opposites match up for thrilling adventures as they encounter wild terrain, unexpected villains, and all the terrifying creatures that wait in the jungle


----------



## Jimin (Nov 8, 2008)

I still haven't seen Wall-E yet. Sighs.

This is Pixar's most boring sounding movie, but if I'm gonna watch it because they haven't made one bad movie up to this point of time.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 8, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I mean, I admit the idea of that guy flying around in his house is interesting, but what does he do then?


An old man and a young boy...


----------



## Kameil (Nov 8, 2008)

LOL Pedoness. 

However this looks good.


----------



## Aeon (Nov 8, 2008)

Lol, sounds funny. I've pretty much enjoyed all the Pixar movies that have come out so more than likely I will watch this one as well.


----------



## Zeroo (Nov 9, 2008)

it's cool how they take some boring lookin characters and add so much life and charisma into them...Definitely goin to watch this...
cuz you can't go wrong with Pixar...well at least that's what my best friend 'History' says...


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 9, 2008)

Haha, poor kid. That part had me crackin up (no pun intended).

Yeah, I admit that may sound like a boring moving, but come on, this is Pixar. Just watch, it'll be filled to the brim with charm and charisma like every single one of their movies are.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 9, 2008)

Thought this was a "Meet the Robinsons" sequel at first.


----------



## martryn (Nov 9, 2008)

Seems like a good movie.  I like old people.  They're always good for some laughs.


----------



## chrisp (Nov 9, 2008)

I have a feeling that this will be quite enjoyable.


----------



## Kamina (Nov 9, 2008)

This film looks pretty awesome, although abit pedoish but you know..


----------



## Hana (Nov 9, 2008)

Haha! Odd pair of heroes, but Pixar has never been known for doing "the same old thing". I think I'll really enjoy watching this one. Too bad my grandparents are dead, or I'd take them with me to see it.

Wow, I made myself sad...


----------



## Talon. (Nov 9, 2008)

pixar has never failed to dissapoint me. I am definitely goin to see this. Ive seen every pixar movie in theaters, and i liked all of 'em. 
 that reminds me. when _Monsters, Inc._ came out in theaters, i was so freakin surprised cuz it came out on my birthday in '01


----------



## Chee (Nov 9, 2008)

Eh                                                    .


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 9, 2008)

This is a sweet and kind of sad premise, the idea of him doing it for the loved one that he lost. But I like the way they presented it, crazy guy flying around in his house, seems like it could be fun. lol @ him saying no to letting the kid in.


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Nov 9, 2008)

This looks great.

Pixar always delivers amazing movies, and I felt like WALL-E was their best yet, so I'm really excited to see what they give us next.

Definitely a cooky concept, but that's what Pixar does best.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Nov 9, 2008)

Old people are cool.


----------



## Koi (Nov 10, 2008)

Bittersweet premise, of course, but that teaser really put a big grin on my face.   I'll go see it, heh.


----------



## OniTasku (Nov 10, 2008)

Despite the somewhat "weak" premise of this movie, I'll undoubtedly see it...because I'm a Pixar whore. Blast them and their epic movies.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 17, 2008)

The trailer looks good, but this is the worst name they could have used. They needed something more catchy.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 17, 2008)

The kid should stay outside


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 16, 2009)

*rummages up thread* So I recently saw the fuller preview for this movie and I'm really happy about it. Wasn't sure where this movie could go but it looks like it could be a lot of fun. I'm already smitten with the dog. >.>;


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Mar 16, 2009)

^yeah, I was laughing my ass off when I saw the dog scene.

It looks hilarious as usual for pixar, I'm not sure if it's going to be better than Wall-E though, that is going to be hard to top.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 16, 2009)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> ^yeah, I was laughing my ass off when I saw the dog scene.
> 
> It looks hilarious as usual for pixar,* I'm not sure if it's going to be better than Wall-E though, that is going to be hard to top.*





Maybe for visuals


----------



## snaza (Mar 16, 2009)

Looked kinda boring to me...i might watch it if i have nothing else to do...eh...
Also...
How come you guys call it a Pixar movie. its a disney-pixar meaning that disney did the script etc. and pixar does the animation. if i'm wrong please correct me but this was the impression i had.


----------



## Koi (Mar 16, 2009)

Ah I saw the longer trailer the other day, and I was cracking up. xD  At the dog especially.  I can't wait for this movie already.


----------



## pfft (Mar 16, 2009)

this bitch looks funny, i want to watch it.


----------



## Even (Mar 17, 2009)

Pixar = awesome, so of course I'll have to watch it


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Mar 17, 2009)

snaza said:


> Looked kinda boring to me...i might watch it if i have nothing else to do...eh...
> Also...
> How come you guys call it a Pixar movie. its a disney-pixar meaning that disney did the script etc. and pixar does the animation. if i'm wrong please correct me but this was the impression i had.



Pixar is owned by Disney now but supposedly, its still more or less independent and left alone to do their own things since what Pixar does works and so they just let them work on their own. Not to mention John Lassater is head of Disney animation so technically, they shouldn't be that much different.

Anyway, I'll be checking this out when its out too.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 17, 2009)

The director is Pete Docter, the guy from Monsters, Inc.

My second less favourite film from Pixar.

Still, that means a 7'5/10 rating


----------



## Jimin (Mar 17, 2009)

Pixar is the movie's world Nintendo. They make stuff intended for kids, but also appealing to adults. And they just know how to execute.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 17, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Maybe for visuals



nope, UP has a lot to up to, a LOT


----------



## T4R0K (Mar 17, 2009)

OMG ! Did they use my uncle as a model for the old guy ? THEY'RE EXACTLY THE SAME !!!!


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Mar 17, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Maybe for visuals



Wall-E was awesome, I didn't care about Pixar until Wall E.  Only thing they did right before that was Toy STory.



T4R0K said:


> OMG ! Did they use my uncle as a model for the old guy ? THEY'RE EXACTLY THE SAME !!!!



Looks like they used a generic old guy.


----------



## T4R0K (Mar 17, 2009)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> Looks like they used a generic old guy.



My uncle is generic !? 

...

Yes, yes he is...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 29, 2009)

*Pixar's Up*

Anybody watch? I'm gonna see it later in digital 3-D, there is no imax.


----------



## C_Akutabi (May 29, 2009)

Will see it in 3D come 1:30 CST


----------



## Chee (May 29, 2009)

I need to get $20 bucks for my allowance so I can see this and Moon. Summer is here, and I am bored.


----------



## Adonis (May 29, 2009)

Chee said:


> I need to get $20 bucks for my allowance so I can see this and Moon. Summer is here, and I am bored.



I've got the $20 but I need a ride. Don't want to spend 5 bucks catching the damn bus.

Road trip, Chee?


----------



## Chee (May 29, 2009)

Adonis said:


> I've got the $20 but I need a ride. Don't want to spend 5 bucks catching the damn bus.
> 
> Road trip, Chee?



Oh hell yes. :ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 29, 2009)

Nah, I'm straight.


----------



## Castiel (May 29, 2009)

bumping this UP


----------



## Chee (May 29, 2009)

OHOHOHOHHO. I c wut u did thur.

My grandpa looks nothing like the guy in Up. He's fat, bald, and drinks tons of beer.


----------



## Piekage (May 29, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Nah, I'm straight.



What does your sexual orientation have to do with the movie? :ho

Thinking about seeing this tonight.


----------



## Commander Shepard (May 29, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Nah, I'm straight.



You're also sick and twisted for thinking this about a kid's movie.  By Pixar, no less.

Anyway, there's already a thread for this.  Don't worry, I did the same thing for Star Trek.


----------



## Time Expired (May 29, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> Anybody watch? I'm gonna see it later in digital 3-D, there is no imax.



I saw it, but not in 3-D.  They did such a great job with the animation.  I'd like to see it again and explore that a bit.  Carl...I loved Carl's face.  The colors they used on Kevin - especially as she started playing around with Russell - amazing.  

The beginning was kind of heavy duty and I really wasn't expecting it; however, it worked well with the theme.  After watching it I read a few of the reviews and I'm kinda left scratching my head.  Most had little to say about the message(s) in the movie.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



IDK...I thought it really spoke to preconceptions of life and dreams, and life being a journey not a destination.


----------



## Sesha (May 29, 2009)

Manw? S?limo said:


> *You're also sick and twisted for thinking this about a kid's movie.*  By Pixar, no less.
> 
> Anyway, there's already a thread for this.  Don't worry, I did the same thing for Star Trek.



That's funny, considering...


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 29, 2009)

Watch as Bender Ninja disappears from the thread to escape his stigma


----------



## Fang (May 29, 2009)

Bender are you taking your cousin to this?


----------



## Arishem (May 29, 2009)

I wish Pixar would make a movie about the unrequited love between a teenager and his much younger cousin. The 3D scenes could be used to great effect when he stares at certain parts of her underdeveloped figure.


----------



## superattackpea (May 29, 2009)

^^ WHAT THE HELL!!?!


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted by *Bender Ninja's Tale of Harsh Seduction*
> _He was panting, grasping for breath. Sweat dripped down his brow as he gazed upon the lithe figure of his sleeping cousin. She was so utterly beautiful, angelic even with the night light spilling from the curtained windows. Her face framed in a halo from the moon light, her hair tossled around the rest of her head.
> 
> He could barely restrain himself, looking down upon her in his bunkhead from the loft. He feel constrained in his pajamas, lusting for those soft lips. The curve of her closed eyes, the soft angles of her face. The desire swelled in his loins, building with pressure and carnal excitement. Manifesting itself in the deepest and most primal of regions from the corners of his mind. He had to have her, he just had to...
> ...



A biography, courtesy of TWF


----------



## Koi (May 29, 2009)

Saw it and absolutely LOVED it.  The 3-D isn't a necessity, but it's a wonderful touch.


----------



## Koi (May 29, 2009)

I think everyone needs to go see this. :3


----------



## Abigail (May 29, 2009)

Manwë Súlimo said:


> *You're also sick and twisted for thinking this about a kid's movie.*



....... This is just to easy.


----------



## Time Expired (May 29, 2009)

Up is definitely a bionic flick.  

Any favorite parts Koi?


----------



## Koi (May 29, 2009)

I think the first half-hour, with Carl and Ellie and their history.  I cried like a bitch. D8  And they were both such cute kids!

Dug's 'joke' about the squirrel was probably my favorite line though, ahaha. 

What about you?


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 29, 2009)

Manw? S?limo said:


> You're also sick and twisted for thinking this about a kid's movie.  By Pixar, no less.
> 
> Anyway, there's already a thread for this.  Don't worry, I did the same thing for Star Trek.



Oh sweet sweet irony...


----------



## Time Expired (May 29, 2009)

You hit the nail on the head with the beginning, it has to be my favorite part.  It was just good storytelling.  

The whole movie was just killer.  I'm going to see it again, this time in DDD.


----------



## Koi (May 29, 2009)

I think I love how that whole narrative took place without any dialogue, too.  Very skillful work.

Oh, the 3-D is very nice.   You really feel all the landscapes and depth of everything.  It's a fun experience.


----------



## Time Expired (May 29, 2009)

Koi said:


> I think I love how that whole narrative took place without any dialogue, too.  Very skillful work.
> 
> Oh, the 3-D is very nice.   You really feel all the landscapes and depth of everything.  It's a fun experience.




They say a picture is worth a thousand words - they made everyone count.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



I was really shocked that they included the part about not being able to have children.  Falling back on their dreams, the jar, the jar being broken so many times and finally shelved.  It was really true to life.


----------



## Sylar (May 29, 2009)

Think he'll be back?


----------



## Commander Shepard (May 29, 2009)

Yes, I am back. And, might I remind everyone, my cousin made was the one who made the slight move.  I never actually intended to do anything, I HAVEN'T done anything, I just seemed that way to get you guys to laugh.  And it worked.

You guys are proving your idiocy by actually thinking that I would do it.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 29, 2009)

IT WAS ALL JOKES MAN

SHE AIN'T BLEEDING FROM HER PUSSY

IT'S JUST KETCHUP


----------



## Commander Shepard (May 29, 2009)

snaza said:


> Looked kinda boring to me...i might watch it if i have nothing else to do...eh...
> Also...
> How come you guys call it a Pixar movie. its a disney-pixar meaning that disney did the script etc. and pixar does the animation. if i'm wrong please correct me but this was the impression i had.



Originally Pixar was an independent studio with its own animators, writers, and directors; Disney just distributed the movies to theaters and video stores.  Recently Disney bought Pixar, but Pixar still operates mostly independently.  In fact, many Pixar people are now in charge at Disney.


----------



## Koi (May 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I know!  Me and the boyfriend were talking about that before.  It was a simple little scene, her in the office, and then outside in the fresh air, alone, but it was very powerful, and very much a surprise.  I had no idea they'd include something like that, but I'm glad they did, it gave much more depth to Carl and his relationships, I think.

He got so upset with the jar broke in the storm!   I did too, hah.  I thought maybe he'd use it as a marker or something when they got to the falls, so I wasn't happy when it broke, heh.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (May 29, 2009)

The beginning was magnificent, with the montage and all...and the dogs OWNED...might see it again.


----------



## Sylar (May 30, 2009)

Tell me Bender Ninja are you the type that thinks a hug between family members is flirting?


----------



## C. Hook (May 30, 2009)

Saw the movie. Not as good as Wall-E, but still great. Unfortunately, it's all becoming a bit predictable with movies. Dreamworks makes stale pop-culture references, Pixar makes the most amazing things ever, Disney makes shit... Anything new?

Also, LOL at Bender Ninja's denial.


----------



## Sylar (May 30, 2009)

Pixar is like pizza. It was always be good and you will always enjoy it.


----------



## Kuya (May 30, 2009)

I just saw it in 3D. And i was super high too.

Movie was great. 10/10.

Storyline was well-written, great humour, great animation and characters.

A must watch animated movie.


----------



## Kuya (May 30, 2009)

I saw it in 3D and was super high.

THe movie was amazing. 10/10!

Great storyline, great animation, great humor and a must watch animated film.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 30, 2009)

I haven't seen anything that made me think I had to see this.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 30, 2009)

saw it, was good.  the emotional scenes were pretty intense.  It's interesting to see how the old guy kind of loses all the time to accomplish anything substantial.  

Would a viewer watching this say it's a corny piece reminiscing on americana and the good old days?


----------



## C_Akutabi (May 30, 2009)

Those were some of the most insane old people I've seen. There age really only showed during the "sword fight" but other than that they pulled off some insane stunts.


----------



## Quelsatron (May 30, 2009)

Manw? S?limo said:


> Yes, I am back. And, might I remind everyone, my cousin made was the one who made the slight move.  I never actually intended to do anything, I HAVEN'T done anything, I just seemed that way to get you guys to laugh.  And it worked.
> 
> You guys are proving your idiocy by actually thinking that I would do it.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (May 30, 2009)

DHC Deep Cleaning Olive Oil

Do I really need to say anything that hasn't been said? Disney/Pixar productions always get the best in all areas: box office, critic's ratings and genral audience appeal. It's a good movie.

See it.


----------



## keiiya (Jun 1, 2009)

I thought that is was one of the better films Pixar has released recently. I loved the story and the voices and the animation were great. Carl is now one of my favourite Pixar character. The short film at the start was so funny as well. I only wish there had been more epic "house flying" scenes. I imagined that they would haven't spent more time in the house. I would have liked to have seen more scenes of them flying over South America maybe.

We watched it in 3D which gave it a nice tough but I would have been just as happy to watch it normally.


----------



## Vanity (Jun 1, 2009)

My sister and I are planning to see this. We generally go and see all the Pixar movies.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 2, 2009)

this one's looking funny so I might check it out.


----------



## ez (Jun 2, 2009)

i watched this. it's a pretty impressive flick. a nice storyline with a fair amount of depth, some great scenery with rich details and a host of likable characters. i'd watch it again.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 2, 2009)

I loved the movie with its mixture of humor/sadness

Definitely 10/10


----------



## Chee (Jun 2, 2009)

The dogs made me lol. :ho


----------



## Koi (Jun 2, 2009)

Dug kinda sounded like Ernie.   I kinda want the talking Dug plush, but I'm 20 years old and already have too many stuffed animals. :<


----------



## ez (Jun 3, 2009)

speaking of the dogs, the dogfighting scene was probably the funniest scene for me. i especially liked it when the kid yelled "squirrel" and they subsequently lost focus.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm planning on seeing this.  The dog and the bird seem especially funny.

And I'm amused at how this thread went totally off-topic just to insult Bender.


----------



## Koi (Jun 3, 2009)

I got this today!   I love it.  Inside the covers, continued from front to back, is a timeline of Carl and his aging process.  It's funny, once they hit the 60s they start referring to each phase by the president at the time.  He starts looking old by the Clinton years.  

One thing I found interesting was a quote by I think maybe Peterson about how for Dug, they looked at this skit from SNL-
[YOUTUBE]9RajNvJ3bCU[/YOUTUBE]
They wanted to make Dug like a dog version of Chris Farley in that skit-- a guy who thinks he's a total alpha but doesn't actually fit in with the Swayze-dogs.  Which totally makes sense, hah.


----------



## Chee (Jun 3, 2009)

Koi said:


> Dug kinda sounded like Ernie.   I kinda want the talking Dug plush, but I'm 20 years old and already have too many stuffed animals. :<



I already have a Dug. My dog is an exact copy.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 3, 2009)

Koi said:


> Dug kinda sounded like Ernie.   I kinda want the talking Dug plush, but I'm 20 years old and already have too many stuffed animals. :<



I wanted a WALL-E plushie but I never got one  *sigh*


----------



## Castiel (Jun 4, 2009)

best Pixar movie yet


----------



## Aeon (Jun 6, 2009)

I finally went to go watch it and I was not disappointed.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Jun 7, 2009)

I cried 10 minutes into the movie


----------



## Chee (Jun 7, 2009)

I held back my tears.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Jun 7, 2009)

Chee said:


> I held back my tears.



 well thats unhealthy...I think...


----------



## Chee (Jun 7, 2009)

Being manly isn't unhealthy.


----------



## Shintiko (Jun 7, 2009)

Chee said:


> Being manly isn't unhealthy.



I think I found the difference between being a man and a someone trying to be manly.  You had to hold back to tears, I was never even moved to the point that I had to.


----------



## Chee (Jun 7, 2009)

Shintiko said:


> I think I found the difference between being a man and a someone trying to be manly.  You had to hold back to tears, I was never even moved to the point that I had to.



Stop trying to be manly. :ho


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jun 7, 2009)

I'll probably go and see this with my family, it looks funny.


----------



## Roy (Jun 7, 2009)

Looks like this is a very good movie..is it any better in 3D?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 7, 2009)

i think everything is better in 3d.  can't wait for Nine, dammmmm


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 7, 2009)

i think i have gotten a movie high after seeing this a couple hours ago.  
i had a good time


----------



## Chee (Jun 7, 2009)

Skip on the 3D, there wasn't many 3D effects in this movie.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 7, 2009)

Lilykt7 said:


> I cried 10 minutes into the movie





Chee said:


> I held back my tears.



I got teary eyed a couple of times...


----------



## Koi (Jun 7, 2009)

I cried like a bitch and I'm not afraid to admit it. 

Yeah, the 3D isn't necessary, but it's still a nice touch.  It does give an added depth to the movie, but 2D is just as good.  I really only did 3D because we went to a matinee and it was only like two dollars more.


----------



## Chee (Jun 7, 2009)

Up claimed the number one spot beating The Hangover by only 1 million.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 7, 2009)

i just saw an Up short on the disney channel, and man i want to see it again now


----------



## pajamas (Jun 7, 2009)

So fucking boring... I left and snuck into The Hangover.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jun 8, 2009)

pajamas said:


> So fucking boring... I left and snuck into The Hangover.



If you don't like it, don't talk about it. I'm sure there's a Hangover thread somewhere else.


----------



## Chee (Jun 8, 2009)

He's allowed to talk about it if he doesn't like it.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 8, 2009)

I saw it a couple of days ago. Awesome movie, and pretty funny too.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 8, 2009)

Great movie.  It was funny and well written.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 11, 2009)

like many people, i felt the intro montage was amazing. 
that and the little short that came on before it about the clouds making babies.


----------



## Chocochip (Jun 11, 2009)

This movie was beautiful.


----------



## Gene (Jun 11, 2009)

Cute movie. Doug was awesome.


*Spoiler*: __ 



One thing I didn't get was why the other dogs called him Alpha all of a sudden on the blimp.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 11, 2009)

his name was spelled Dug. lol 
and 
they called him Alpha as in the alpha male; the one in charge. he got rid of alpha with the "cone of shame" mockery and thus defeating him to become numero uno, alpha.


----------



## Deer_Hunter_ (Jun 11, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> his name was spelled Dug. lol
> and
> they called him Alpha as in the alpha male; the one in charge. he got rid of alpha with the "cone of shame" mockery and thus defeating him to become numero uno, alpha.



Cone of shame , woah I already watched it 2 times on my native languaje (spanish) and it's charming!, the first time I went with a girl and she was totally normal but I cried , who cares, this movie is wonderful !


----------



## ZenGamr (Jun 12, 2009)

Amazing movie...Made me feel warm and fuzzy. The bird and the dog were hillarious.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 13, 2009)




----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jun 14, 2009)

I just saw it, and I'll say it's pretty good.  I saw it for free so I'm not complaining.  I did cry 15 minutes into the movie though.


----------



## D1am0nds (Jun 14, 2009)

the preview is halarious and i cant wait to see it


----------



## Darth (Jun 16, 2009)

I just saw this in 3D. Probably the best animation I have ever seen EVER. 

Well.. Advent Children was actually better.. But this was still pretty good for Pixar.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 16, 2009)

Did you just say Advent Children is better than Pixar's works?


----------



## martryn (Jun 16, 2009)

I almost cried at the beginning.  I'll admit it.  Great movie.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jun 16, 2009)

GREAT MOVIEE!!

Russell the cute fat chubby asian kid = Best character

Even though the movie was sad, imagine if they emphasis more on Russell relationship with his dad

= x2 the emotions


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jun 16, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> I just saw this in 3D. Probably the best animation I have ever seen EVER.
> 
> Well.. Advent Children was actually better.. But this was still pretty good for Pixar.



Say that again. I dare you to back up that statement and say that again.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 16, 2009)

Great movie it's my second favorite right after Finding Nemo 

I love Dug!


----------



## Rod (Jun 16, 2009)

Jesus christ on a bike, movie fucks at 98%.


----------



## Chee (Jun 17, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> I just saw this in 3D. Probably the best animation I have ever seen EVER.
> 
> Well.. Advent Children was actually better.. But this was still pretty good for Pixar.



...did you just say that? AC has nothing on Up.


----------



## reinvaldez (Jun 17, 2009)

Up is so beautiful. I love the little boy.


----------



## Incanta (Jun 17, 2009)

UP was a really excellent movie. I feel it's Pixar's best. Great animation, music, characters... everything fit together. I felt heart warmed throughout the entire film. I wasn't expecting the beginning to be so sad though.. That took me by surprise.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 17, 2009)

i think he just meant the detail of the animation was comparable to advent children; though, the two films have very different tones and genre.

i thought the undertone throughout the movie was pretty sad and relatable to the characters.

when mr. fredrickson bought tickets to peru and wanted to surprise ellie at the top of the hill, i was so sad.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Jun 17, 2009)

"Up" overloaded the cuteness factor; I never thought Pixar could /get/ much more adorable, but it did. As always, it presents "adult" topics in a simple, colorful, and subtle way [death, loss, et cetera], and has so many bonds forming at once. Beautiful.

Still, it ties with Wall-E; nothing, it seems, can oust the latter as my favorite.


----------



## Vanity (Jun 18, 2009)

I finally got around to seeing this movie today!

The theatre I saw it in was horrible but the movie itself was great!

This is really a creative and unique movie. I thought there were a lot of touching momments along with funny momments also. It's also nice to see an old character as a main character since generally old people are more or less ignored when it comes to a main role.

I really liked the bird and the dog....so cute and funny. ^^

I plan to get this on DVD when it comes out.


----------



## CosplayWizard (Jun 19, 2009)

I thought it was the cutest thing ever. The preview almost made me cry. Alpha's voie was so hilarious until it got fixed.


----------



## Zeroo (Jun 19, 2009)

KANCHO!
poor girl...

Pixar truly is the best...


----------



## Adonis (Jun 19, 2009)

Zero x said:


> KANCHO!
> poor girl...
> 
> Pixar truly is the best...



Yes, because flying a DVD over to someone's house to avoid looking like an uber-dick is so selfless. 

I like Pixar as much as the next guy but I'm not going to act like they're saints.


----------



## Zeroo (Jun 19, 2009)

Zero x said:


> Link removed
> poor girl...
> 
> Pixar truly is the best...





Adonis said:


> Yes, because flying a DVD over to someone's house to avoid looking like an uber-dick is so selfless.
> 
> I like Pixar as much as the next guy but I'm not going to act like they're saints.



^ well they did bring over toys and stuff...so yeah that makes them saints...or santa.....:xzaru


----------



## Smash_2451 (Jun 21, 2009)

Just saw it today.  Definitely a great movie and probably the feel good movie of the summer, but by no means this emotional tearjerker that everyone has made it out to be.  Maybe that's because I have ice in my veins, but in the theater, three people cried at that scrapbook scene- a man (possible homosexual, must investigate further) and two women, but they're women, so that's expected and understandable.  This being Pixar, I felt more emotional connection in the Jessie/Emily scene from Toy Story 2, which I still feel is the best work I've seen from them.  So it's a good movie worth seeing, but you won't be crying your eyes out like everyone has said.  None of this "Real men cry at Up" crap some say- it's a good movie, but not one worth weeping at.


----------



## Chee (Jun 21, 2009)

You do have ice in your veins then. Even if you didn't cry, you had to at least feel an emotional response to that montage and the scrap book.


----------



## Smash_2451 (Jun 21, 2009)

Chee said:


> You do have ice in your veins then. Even if you didn't cry, you had to at least feel an emotional response to that montage and the scrap book.



Well, to each their own.  It was a touching and moving scene to me, which is what it should have been.  It was not a tear jerking scene to me- and that's based on emotional response.  Like I said, the amount of emotion was greater in Toy Story 2 and, to an extent, Monster's Inc.

I never said I didn't have a response- I just said the movie didn't bring me to tears, thank you.  It's a movie.  Get a grip.


----------



## Chee (Jun 21, 2009)

It didn't bring me to tears either, but it is definitely a tearjerking movie since people are obviously crying during those scenes.


----------



## geG (Jun 27, 2009)

I hadn't seen any Pixar films in a long time but I went to see this today. Great movie


----------



## MunchKing (Oct 13, 2009)

*Up (Pixar, 2009)*

I haven't seen a thread for this movie and I figure it needs some love. It deserves it.

​
This movie, unlike most of the gems Pixar has produced, has actually managed to make me cry. I might be going soft, but a movie that can do that to me while also making me laugh deserves an honorable mention.

The movie was well animated and had a nice story. Watching it was time and money well spent. Spread the love. Discuss.

Beware for those who haven't seen the movie. There be spoilers.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Muntz is one crazy mofo. 
*
Some things I noticed only afterwards: *

Muntz finds out that Kevin is crazy about chocolate and can be lured by it. It's something that he, as a dogowner, most certainly would not keep in stock.

Muntz is the childhood hero of our septuagenarian (Carl) and is still physically able to almost dominate him in a sword fight. Remember that Paradise Falls is supposed to be "a land lost in time".


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 13, 2009)

movie has thread


----------



## Roy (Oct 13, 2009)

Never saw it.


----------



## Koi (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah, there's already a thread.  Either way though, I _loved_ this movie.  November 10th is gonna be awesome.


----------



## Chee (Oct 13, 2009)

I won't be buying it on DVD, but I did love the movie.


----------



## MunchKing (Oct 13, 2009)

There's already a thread about this one? Damn I thought I had mastered the search function. PM'd one of the mods.


----------



## Federer (Oct 13, 2009)

Naruto Chapter 468 Prediction Thread


----------



## Prendergast (Oct 13, 2009)

hot diggity november 10th isn't so far from now


----------



## Kikyo (Oct 13, 2009)

That was a fun and sweet movie.


----------



## Denji (Oct 14, 2009)

How did I miss this thread before? Oh yeah, I wasn't here... 

Pixar has an immaculate track record as far as I'm concerned, and "Up" may be their greatest film yet (yes, I mean that). This movie was very touching, suspenseful, and funny, and most of all, it had a great story and fantastic characters that I could connect to.


----------



## stardust (Oct 22, 2009)

I saw it today, and I was thoroughly impressed. My friends and I randomly decided to go to the cinema earlier on today, and the only film starting at the time we went in was 'Up', which annoyed me. I thought it'd be nothing but childish, since I've heard literally nothing about the film. And, I was shocked. That montage of Carl and Ellie was one of the most beautiful film sequences I've seen in recent times. Everything about it had me gripped in a way I didn't think a film like this could. The music added to it, and I felt tears welling up when Ellie found out she was infertile. I started sniffling from then on, and even after the montage finished, I was still sniffing. My friends were laughing at me, to which I jokingly said, "you're all heartless". For a sequence without words, I can't even describe how powerful it was. It's the kind of sequence I want to go around showing everyone I know, saying, 'look, look!'. It's the kind of sequence that would almost make you believe in love again. I started crying again when Carl hit the mailman. Everything was just going to horribly wrong for him, and my heart went out to him. Even more so when I heard a random child behind me asking, "where did the girl go?".

I never thought an old man in a children's film could be so likable. Even when he was at his grouchiest, his pain was still palpable. Behind that scowling face was a man who was deeply hurt inside. The one thing I thought was actually childish was when Alpha's voice went squeaky, which definitley wasn't needed. That kept the children laughing, but I suppose that was the intention. 

I'll definitley be getting it on DVD, but February is a long way off.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 12, 2009)

Wonderful movie, Im not the biggest fan of evil crazy badguy subplots in Pixar movies tbh but it was beautiful and moving. The sequence when he pulls out all the balloons and the house starts to fly was amazing, the animation was great.



> That montage of Carl and Ellie was one of the most beautiful film sequences I've seen in recent times.



I was hesitant to watch it too, but when I saw that sequence it was really captivating.


> This being Pixar, I felt more emotional connection in the Jessie/Emily scene from Toy Story 2, which I still feel is the best work I've seen from them.



It because we can all relate to that scene, my mom was tearing up when she was watching UP and she didn't care much for Toy Story.


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 12, 2009)

I just got it on blu-ray.  Suck it, DVDfags.


----------



## Prendergast (Nov 12, 2009)

whatevs. i'm happy with the lame dvd. if blu ray players are 20 bucks, i might convert.


----------



## agentgraves (Nov 12, 2009)

Really enjoyed the movie, but I had heard so much hype about the beginning that it was spoiled pretty badly for me. The animation was simply gorgeous and it was alot more fun than I imagined


----------



## Rolling~Star (Nov 12, 2009)

i still haven't watched this.

shit.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 12, 2009)

I do feel the first half of the movie was much better than the latter half tho. Wall E was probably on the whole a better movie but this was much more daring.


----------



## Time Expired (Nov 12, 2009)

Rolling~Star said:


> i still haven't watched this.
> 
> shit.



You can buy it for about $15 dollars, or even borrow it from your library now.


----------



## Alucard4Blood (Jun 30, 2010)

cool movie but that old man had some depressing life lol


----------

